# Canadian International Auto Show (CIAS) - Toronto



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So i'm not sure if i want to make the drive down to Toronto for this show considering i just went to the MTL one, but if the S3 is there and the A3 is unlocked then that may change my mind. The MTL show was pretty meh since they had the A3 on a podium and i really wanted my wife to sit in it.

The show starts this friday, so if anyone who goes and can report back as to the availability of the S3 and A3 that woudl be awesome!! 

Perhaps we can use this thread to post pictures of the S3/A3 (we could always use more eye candy ) and any other info that's been revealed at the show.

Our american friends have gotten a hold of their A3/S3 brochure perhaps we canucks can do the same!!

Anyways, thank you to whoever can help out!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> So i'm not sure if i want to make the drive down to Toronto for this show considering i just went to the MTL one, but if the S3 is there and the A3 is unlocked then that may change my mind. The MTL show was pretty meh since they had the A3 on a podium and i really wanted my wife to sit in it.
> 
> The show starts this friday, so if anyone who goes and can report back as to the availability of the S3 and A3 that woudl be awesome!!
> 
> ...


It's about damn time we get something before you. :laugh:

At least as far as the A3 has been concerned, Audi Canada's been ahead of AoA for most of the launch milestones, IMO.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder if Canadian prices will go up considering the dollar got hammered recently.... AOA would have set prices when we were on par with the US dollar....


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going to the vw event on Friday before the show starts. I'll check to see if the A3/S3 will be there and open to be sat in. Funny but downtown Audi already had an event to show the A3 off - S3 wasn't at that event. There were 2 A3s. I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

kevlartoronto said:


> I'm going to the vw event on Friday before the show starts. I'll check to see if the A3/S3 will be there and open to be sat in. Funny but downtown Audi already had an event to show the A3 off - S3 wasn't at that event. There were 2 A3s. I'll try to take some pics.


Thanks Kevlar, I really appreciate it. If the S3 is there and the A3 unlocked I'll make the trip next weekend for sure.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Zorro83 said:


> Thanks Kevlar, I really appreciate it. If the S3 is there and the A3 unlocked I'll make the trip next weekend for sure.


Did you have any specific questions? I'm already going to offer up my displeasure about not bringing a manual tranny.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

kevlartoronto said:


> Did you have any specific questions? I'm already going to offer up my displeasure about not bringing a manual tranny.


hummm...let's see.

-On the base S3 (progressiv), will the 'colour driver info system display' & 'Advanced key w/Start button' be standard?
-Will the SS seats be packaged or a solo option (& price if available)?
-Which wheels will be standard for the S3 (price on the 19"s)?
-Will sepang blue be avialable (price if available)?
-Will the 'black optics' be available?

You don't have to ask all of them, just a few that i had.

Thank again!:thumbup:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

it's in my phone now so I'll just show the vw/audi people the questions.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I went to check Autoblog's 2014 CIAS coverage...looks like they havent updated anything yet to give a clue, they are using filed photos..

http://ca.autoblog.com/photos/2014-...remieres-and-best-concept-cars/#photo-2204519


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

rudy are you going to the show?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

> *Audi Canada launches S3, A3 e-tron concept and S8 at Canadian International Autoshow*
> •Product offensive continues with new additions S3 and S8
> •A3 e-tron showcases Audi plug-in hybrid technology
> •New Audi Q3 is also being shown
> ...


http://www.newswire.ca/en/story/130...ept-and-s8-at-canadian-international-autoshow


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> rudy are you going to the show?


I was suppose to, but not sure anymore. There's really only two cars I am interested in looking at so I think might just wait until they hit showrooms.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

i'm going next thursday evening.

i can't handle the crowds on weekends. it's an exercise in dodging kids and strollers.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

t.oorboh! said:


> i'm going next thursday evening.
> 
> i can't handle the crowds on weekends. it's an exercise in dodging kids and strollers.


This weekend will be horrible I think with it being Family Day, IMO. Have to agree with you on the Thursday, or the weekend after.


----------



## ElectricMayhem (Oct 19, 2009)

It reminds me of a Jetta, in person. Honest men can disagree, but I think I will wait for the new A4.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Some pics from Toronto Autoshow.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.787573894604059.1073741847.388722584489194&type=1


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I was lucky enough to be able to stroll around the show early in the morning before the show opened yesterday. No Golf R but had some interesting conversations with the VW people about creating a Sportwagen R and a CC R with the S3 2L turbo. They said there was a lot of talk about those types of projects. Also a diesel sportwagen 4 motion. 

Anyways, I also got to sit in the Porsche Macan. Quite simply that car...errr hot hatch....CUV? is awesome. They are going to sell a boatload of those. 

Re: the A3 and S3. Yes they were both there, as well as the A3 convertible but they were locked and the S3 was off on a platform behind glass barriers. Even with almost nobody there they refused to let me sit in the S3. They were also completely clueless as to how the options were going to lineup. Yes the SS seats will be available but they don't know anymore than that. They also couldn't confirm any other details. The S3 was blue, sepang blue? Anyways, sorry guys, but They are being very tight lipped.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

kevlartoronto said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to stroll around the show early in the morning before the show opened yesterday. No Golf R but had some interesting conversations with the VW people about creating a Sportwagen R and a CC R with the S3 2L turbo. They said there was a lot of talk about those types of projects. Also a diesel sportwagen 4 motion.
> 
> Anyways, I also got to sit in the Porsche Macan. Quite simply that car...errr hot hatch....CUV? is awesome. They are going to sell a boatload of those.
> 
> Re: the A3 and S3. Yes they were both there, as well as the A3 convertible but they were locked and the S3 was off on a platform behind glass barriers. Even with almost nobody there they refused to let me sit in the S3. They were also completely clueless as to how the options were going to lineup. Yes the SS seats will be available but they don't know anymore than that. They also couldn't confirm any other details. The S3 was blue, sepang blue? Anyways, sorry guys, but They are being very tight lipped.


No worries Kevlar, thank you for the info. Suffice to say that I'll be waiting for the cars to hit dealerships in March and then go for a drive.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

No problem. I'm baffled by Audi's lackadaisical approach to selling their products. The Audi rep basically knew nothing. They knew I wasn't just general public asking these questions since I had special credentials badge. Alternatively, the BMW guys seem to be very well informed. They even chatted to me about the timelines for the 2 series gran coupe. Same goes for the Porsche people Re: the diesel Macan and 4 cylinder turbo Macan.... Even the VW people were very open and informed as to when the next sportwagen is coming. They even talked about the internal debates about bringing a R version of the sportwagen, which in my opinion would be awesome since it would come with a manual tranny. In Canada, they were telling me the take rate of the manual was 10-15% and much higher for the GTi.

So Audi locks the A3s and S3 but you can sit in a BMW M5? Seriously, how embarrassing.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

kevlartoronto said:


> So Audi locks the A3s and S3 but you can sit in a BMW M5? Seriously, how embarrassing.


Do you know if it was Audi Canada or Pfaff reps you spoke to? Drop the _"I'm seriously considering placing an order"_ card on the Pfaff guys and locked doors may mysteriously become unlocked.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

kevlartoronto said:


> So Audi locks the A3s and S3 but you can sit in a BMW M5? Seriously, how embarrassing.


So I got to the Audi stand 10 minutes after the show opened to the public. One A3 was unlocked. I have sat in the car at a preview and at this show. The rear window seems small as others have noticed. My impression is that this car will be a handful to backup (rear view camera?). I am aware that I will not fit in the back seat, but I was surprised when a guy got in the back and his head touched the ceiling. He said he was 5'9". The interior was black and I felt like I was in a confined space. I went and sat in a Q3 with brown seats and the interior felt spacious. A little later I sat in a Golf and the interior seemed big compared to the new A3. The sportback makes a small car feel big. The sedan makes a big (bigger than the old A3) car feel small.

Kevlar has already pointed out how much the staff at the show know about the car. The only thing I can add is that the man I spoke to visited Germany and drove the 1.8. He did describe the amount of power the car had (better than an A4) and he claimed the car was an excellent drive (or words to that effect).

I asked the rep. at VW about a Golf R. He said I was the seventh person to ask him about it. He had no news. Even the GTR was unlocked. Lots of side support with those seats. The Nissan exhibit was the best. They had a Formula 1 car, the Formula 1 trophy cup, and a concept car. 

The award for the most fun goes once again to Mercedes. The last show I went to they were by far the most fun. This time they had an S Class simulator. The simulator showed how all the high tech stuff works.

And finally I spoke to an officer of the Ontario Provincial Police. He told me that this Winter they have had 8 of their cruisers crashed into while they were parked at the side of the road (with lights flashing).


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

kevlartoronto said:


> No problem. I'm baffled by Audi's lackadaisical approach to selling their products. The Audi rep basically knew nothing. They knew I wasn't just general public asking these questions since I had special credentials badge. Alternatively, the BMW guys seem to be very well informed. They even chatted to me about the timelines for the 2 series gran coupe. Same goes for the Porsche people Re: the diesel Macan and 4 cylinder turbo Macan.... Even the VW people were very open and informed as to when the next sportwagen is coming. They even talked about the internal debates about bringing a R version of the sportwagen, which in my opinion would be awesome since it would come with a manual tranny. In Canada, they were telling me the take rate of the manual was 10-15% and much higher for the GTi.
> 
> So Audi locks the A3s and S3 but you can sit in a BMW M5? Seriously, how embarrassing.


what's the timeline on the 2er gran coupe? It's gonna be pricey though i bet .


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

The only golf R is in Chicago. In fact it's a Euro car that won't be sold here. That's why it isn't in Toronto. Also, it's not going to be a limited run of 500 like the previous model. The VW people were really impressed with how quickly it sold out. According to the VW people they had tons of people willing to plop their cash down for the previous manual only Golf R. This is making them think they could do well with a R version of the golf wagen and the CC. Their thinking was hey why not? It wouldn't directly overlap with the S3 sedan. 

I actually sat in the A3 at downtown Audi so it wasn't such a big deal for me but let's face it, it's a 30k dollar car and they are locking it??? Same goes for the S3. Yes they were on loan from Europe but it's not like they are exotics. As I said before, cars worth more than twice the S3 were open to the public. People are paying 18 bucks. They should be able to sit in the cars. 

Other highlights? The genesis sedan. The 2 series coupe. The Jag F type coupe. The Porsche Macan. The 2015 c class. The AMG 45 cla. 

Oh re. Nissan. Too bad they didn't show the IDX or 510 concept. It's very cool.

The 4 gran coupe will be here in April. The 2 series gran coupe will be a little over a year - summer 2015 maybe spring. Think 228i and m235i gran coupe. 

By the way Jag rep was saying next spring we will see a jag XS sedan to compete with the 3 series and A4. Concept is going to be shown very soon.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

kevlartoronto said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to stroll around the show early in the morning before the show opened yesterday. No Golf R but had some interesting conversations with the VW people about creating a Sportwagen R and a CC R with the S3 2L turbo. They said there was a lot of talk about those types of projects. Also a diesel sportwagen 4 motion.
> 
> Anyways, I also got to sit in the Porsche Macan. Quite simply that car...errr hot hatch....CUV? is awesome. They are going to sell a boatload of those.
> 
> Re: the A3 and S3. Yes they were both there, as well as the A3 convertible but they were locked and the S3 was off on a platform behind glass barriers. Even with almost nobody there they refused to let me sit in the S3. They were also completely clueless as to how the options were going to lineup. Yes the SS seats will be available but they don't know anymore than that. They also couldn't confirm any other details. The S3 was blue, sepang blue? Anyways, sorry guys, but They are being very tight lipped.


That's so bizarre. I was at the Chicago show on a busy Friday. After explaining that I had a deposit down on an S3 they took me up on stage, turned off the turntable and let me spend a ton of time with it. Guess I was just lucky didn't seem like a huge deal though.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder who is going to sell more cars. Mercedes Canada with the AMG CLA doors wide open or Audi with the S3 with their doors closed even during a non public hours.


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

I am actually going to be in Toronto on business from Tuesday to Thursday and was thinking of taking in the show specifically to take a look at the S3 and Golf R (among others of course...like the Macan). But this is a huge detractor now because it's sitting in the vehicle that will give me an idea if it "fits" especially after hearing some people talk about the poor visibility and it feeling small inside.


Shawn


----------



## jamieS5 (Feb 16, 2014)

Zorro83 said:


> hummm...let's see.
> 
> -On the base S3 (progressiv), will the 'colour driver info system display' & 'Advanced key w/Start button' be standard?
> -Will the SS seats be packaged or a solo option (& price if available)?
> ...


Here are the answers to your questions:

Colour DIS - Yes / Advanced key - No, only on Technik
Yes, on both trims - dealers will have prices March 1.
18" on both trims. 19" optional on both trims (will have to be ordered with magnetic ride option), prices March 1.
Yes, price March 1
No.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

codewhore said:


> I am actually going to be in Toronto on business from Tuesday to Thursday and was thinking of taking in the show specifically to take a look at the S3 and Golf R (among others of course...like the Macan). But this is a huge detractor now because it's sitting in the vehicle that will give me an idea if it "fits" especially after hearing some people talk about the poor visibility and it feeling small inside.
> 
> 
> Shawn


No golf R. And I would say forget about sitting in the S3 unless you have made arrangements with a dealership. Actually that would be your best bet. Call a dealer and try to meet somebody who will show you the car. 

I will be going Monday in the morning again to test drive the i3. Maybe I'll stroll over and try to get into the S3.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

kevlartoronto said:


> So Audi locks the A3s and S3 but you can sit in a BMW M5? Seriously, how embarrassing.


Just the opposite at Houston, all BMWs were locked and they didn't even want to talk to me. Audi was open and friendly.


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

no golf R? maybe it's in transit from chicago? the autoshow insert in The Star mentioned the Golf R as being a Canadian debut. 

what about the e-tron? that's supposed to be there too.

i really want to see both of those cars. and the volvo polestars

last year when i asked about the golf R. the rep laughed and told me they didn't need to bring it. the car was basically sold out.

i guess the reality is that this show is put on by the dealerships, not the manufacturers. 

there was all this hype a few years ago about how it got "international" designation and it would end up making the show so much better.

that lasted all of what? 3 years? and now every frickin auto show is called international.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

Since I have used words like handful and confined to describe the A3, I would like to throw in a bit of an explanation. 

If you never back up you don't need to worry about visibility. My driveway has a brick wall on one side and parked cars on the other. It is an ugly event to back in every time I use the car. When I backup I look through the third window. That window on the 8V is smaller than the 8P. However it is more complicated than that. When it snows the rear wiper cannot clear all the glass. It turns out that the small chunk of glass between where the wiper sweeps and the driver's edge of the rear glass is key. If that chunk of glass is blocked I cannot backup my drive. So what do I do? That would be plan B. Lower the driver's window and stick my head out of the window.

When people watch me navigate my drive they have been known to congratulate me. They say things like "You make it look easy." I never understood what they were going on about. Now I think I understand. I have always owned wagons and hatchbacks with lots of glass. All those other drivers are backing up in their sedans with less glass. Will I miss the wiper on the rear window -yes.

The first time I saw the A3 it never dawned on me to think it was small/confined. I was busy with other things. On Friday I spent my time trying to grasp why the car seemed less roomy than some other cars. Again if you are used to sedans I would assume that the A3 appears to be fine. One thing that struck me was the door storage on the A3. On the Golf that storage is bigger. I suspect a lot of little things, the overall shape, colour, and design create a big or small feeling.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

t.oorboh! said:


> no golf R? maybe it's in transit from chicago? the autoshow insert in The Star mentioned the Golf R as being a Canadian debut.
> 
> what about the e-tron? that's supposed to be there too.
> 
> ...


The golf R might be on its way from Chicago. You never know. The E-tron was there but locked away on the same stage as the S3. Polestars are there and you can sit in them. Very sweet. 


I asked about the E-tron as well but the reps were completely clueless. They didn't even know it was a plugin hybrid.


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

FYI as of yesterday afternoon there was no Golf R at the show. They do have two GTIs, one with the Performance Pack, both with DSG and (awful) leather.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

kevlartoronto said:


> The only golf R is in Chicago. In fact it's a Euro car that won't be sold here. That's why it isn't in Toronto. Also, it's not going to be a limited run of 500 like the previous model. The VW people were really impressed with how quickly it sold out. According to the VW people they had tons of people willing to plop their cash down for the previous manual only Golf R. This is making them think they could do well with a R version of the golf wagen and the CC. Their thinking was hey why not? It wouldn't directly overlap with the S3 sedan.
> 
> I actually sat in the A3 at downtown Audi so it wasn't such a big deal for me but let's face it, it's a 30k dollar car and they are locking it??? Same goes for the S3. Yes they were on loan from Europe but it's not like they are exotics. As I said before, cars worth more than twice the S3 were open to the public. People are paying 18 bucks. They should be able to sit in the cars.
> 
> ...


yeah the Jag XS (i guess thats the name) is coming soon; but i fear they might be late to the party again. I'd love to get into a 2er gran coupe but its gonna be more than the coupe .


----------



## audivirgin (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry for a probable repetitive post, but we are in agreement that the A3 is locked at the Toronto auto show? That's the only reason I was going to go...


----------



## Adrien (May 8, 2013)

No - the sedan is unlocked, the convertible is locked, the S3 is inaccessible.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

the A3 sedan is open. the a3 convertible, e-tron sport back and s3 sedan are locked. i had a chance to go a second time (got more free tickets & wanted to see the mclaren P1) and one of the audi reps told me that a TDI sport back will probably come. my next obvious question was, "would they bring in quattro?" and he said he would guess no.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Adrien said:


> No - the sedan is unlocked, the convertible is locked, the S3 is inaccessible.


So Audi thinks convertible will out sell a 5-door?


----------

